# How about this little guy..Anyone?



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

A little confused about this one. Have looked through the profiles...but not sure. He is a juvenile or subadult ( don't know at what point they're considered subadult ) . He's about 3" long. At first I thought Cynotilapia but now I'm thinking Red Top Zebra. Maybe he's neither. :-? He sometimes gets real dark almost purple with very prominent bars. Thought I'd let you "[/img] more experinced" peeps take a look. Very eye catching in the tank. Seems a little aggressive...likes to chase. So, take a look...let me know what you think. Thanx.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Don't know how that little IMG thing got in there...OOPS!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

id say neither of the ones u suggested...looks to be mbuna thought.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Probably some kind of hybrid then?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the coloring reminds me somewhat of an acei...but the body isnt right....it may very well be a hybrid....but a good looking fish none the less.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Brant....He really is a lot nicer in person. Can be very striking at times. Picture does nothing for him. Under the right lighting and depending on his mood he looks awesome. It's the first fish everyone notices. My fav. Too bad I don't know what he is.  Well, thanks anyways.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's exactly what you are thinking :lol: .... a undetermined Metriaclima zebra type or a Cynotilapia afra "jalo reef". Could of course be a minor hybrid of similar fish, it can be hard to determine. How/where did you get the fish? I wouldn't say he has to be a hybrid, but you will never really know if he is a pure race, you can only guess.

You are right, he looks like he will be quite cool looking when he has his colors turned up. As for aggression, he is just fighting for a place in the pecking order, this is normal. Most Mbuna can be aggressive anyway.

Acei mix...? Unlikely.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Hey Noki...Just took another pic. Trying to capture his color a little better. He looks washed out in pics. It's probably the camera. I actually got him at Petco. Was in the store with a friend shopping for doggie stuff and of course I had to look at the fish. I happened to see him in a tank with one other fish and I liked him... so guess what...had to buy him. Was real small about 1 1/2". Has grown quite nicely. Of course the clerk didn't know what he was either. The only fish I've bought from that store. Usually shop at LFS.

By the way I'm curious as to when they're considered subadult. 
Well here's the new pic...not sure if it's any better. :fish:










[/img]


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Oh Well...Guess it looks about the same. I tried !! :?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

a little light blue in that pic....dpending on the species is going to determine age/growth ....id say for most mbuna about 3 inches would be subadult 5 or 6being full grown the smaller dwarf mbuna maybe 2 insub and 4 full


----------



## ArmeyGal (Mar 24, 2004)

if it came from petco, I would say its a Metriaclima Greshakie. They are commonly sold there. The sometimes label them as Ice Blues. Yes, depending on his mood, he could from blue to dark purple. But since its from petco, you will never know if hes pure. And Greshakie are hyper too so that would explain some of his aggression. :wink:


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

*** got one of those little guys too, looks exactly the same as the one in your pic. i was trying to figure out what he was myself when i stumbled across your post. my roommate picked him up at Petsmart, he was in the same tank with Yellow Labs. mine is a little aggressive but hes the second smallest fish in a tank full of big bruisers so he doesnt really have anyone to get aggressive with.


----------

